# 7mm Rem Mag Varmint loads



## cloudy1 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm looking to reload for my 7mm Rem mag for varmints ie;p-dogs.
What would give me the best red mist effect? Any one ever use the 100 gr. bullets in thier Rem mag? What kind of velocity does the 100 and 120 gr. give? I know a Rem mag is a bit much for varmint but dont want to spring for a new rifle.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I worked up a great load for a buddys 7 mag. useing 110 gr. Speer hollow points over a healthy charge of Reloader-22. It shot well under an inch at 100yds from an off the shelf Rem. 700. I don't have a cronograph so I don't know how fast it was going but you'll definitley get the red mist you're looking for.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

im also looking for some hot varmit loads for my 7mm. im looking for someone to load some for me too so if anyone wants to and has the dies speak up. thanks


----------

